# Best dual-LED clone as of late? Overwhelmed with options.



## allthethings (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I'm new here. I'm just a humble commuter with a road bike and I need a good light. The huge variety of clones and the amount of variations between them is very overwhelming and I'm a bit lost as to what to choose. You guys seem to have a grasp on the latest, so I thought I'd just ask what you'd recommend for a dual-LED light for commuting. 

Thanks!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Me too brother 

I am looking for a dual-LED clone and have almost decided on the Gemini Duo clones..but there are others that look good and are slightly cheaper. As I see it, from reading lots of posts here, there are:

The Genini Duo clone (Yinding):$46.46 Yinding 2 x CREE XM-L U2 1800LM 4-Mode White LED Bike Light / Headlamp-Black(4x18650)
The Magicshine 880 clone (KD): http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S021521
The Solarstorm X2:http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S021329

There are also clones of clones!!

I am v. close to getting the Yinding but I see these others and honestly am having some paralysis through analysis!

My main goal is trying to get a little bit more light on the bars; my helmet light works fine. I have been doing a lot of night riding lately (winter) and just want more flood in front of me...not really slowing me down...just want it more than need it I suppose. My bar light is a Magicshine 808 but I use the wide-angle lens which although spreads the light out...it also dims it quite a bit as well. These dual LEDs seem to be the ticket.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

There's only a few proven double led lights.

bhocewar has a beamshot comparison of bunch of lights in this thread
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/2013-budget-light-shootout-886062.html

As TiGeo mentioned the Yinding and the solarstorm x2 are good lights, as well as the KD 880 clone:
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/k-d-2-x-xml-mj880-clone-847346.html

The main differences with these lights is the beamshape (spot vs flood) as you can see in the pictures. They are similar though. Another main differentiator is the user interfaces and how the light turns off. The solarstorm has off as part of the mode rotation, and the KD 880 clone has a separate button for off.

There have been some problems Solarstorms arriving without the led pill (a round disc) and the new Yinding (which we call the Gemini Duo clone) that are maybe not as good as the original Yindings.

I think they are all good options. Don't expect the best batteries to come with these though, it's one of the places they cut corners first.

As Cat-man-do mentioned, there is a Chinese holiday coming up, so expect a two week delay on top of the usual wait times for things coming out of China. There was one guy who ordered Solarstorm through ebay and got them in a week. Maybe you can track that post down.


----------



## allthethings (Jan 23, 2014)

varider said:


> There's only a few proven double led lights.
> 
> bhocewar has a beamshot comparison of bunch of lights in this thread
> http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/2013-budget-light-shootout-886062.html
> ...


Thanks for that! After looking at the beamshot comparisons there, it seems like the real MagicShines do best followed by the Yinding tied with the 3xXML. The Yinding was more focused beam and the 3xXML seemed more of a flood light style. Since I'll just be commuting, it might be for me to have a flood-style 3xXML - so I might have to change my plans with that.

What about the battery packs? As TiGeo linked to, it looks like the Magicshine 880 clone comes with a really nice looking aluminum battery pack that has replaceable cells. It's talked about in this thread here. I'm sure as you say, the cells are all quite bad, and needing replacements is sure to come at some point. So I guess that's something consider. I'm pretty sure you can buy those separately though. Though with the 3xXML, they take a larger battery so those nice aluminum cases won't work out.

The good news about the 3xXML style lights is that are many options on Amazon for it (with Prime shipping), and while the product pictures all look exactly the same, the price differences are a bit confusing:

One ~ $37
Two ~ $36
Three ~ $31
Four ~ $43

Even though all of these look the EXACT same, I wonder if any of them would have any differences in the product? I couldn't find any differences in the description either.

Too many choices!!!

EDIT: # 4 that I linked to does have a slightly different housing... and a lot of the reports on all of them are mixed. Now I'm just lost again...




TiGeo said:


> I am v. close to getting the Yinding but I see these others and honestly am having some paralysis through analysis!




Let me know what you decide once you order it!


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

We have a whole thread on batteries! Personally I would just order a magichine pack from action led or maybe one of the xeccon packs. There's also a case you can buy (panova ?) that you fill with your own 18650 cells.

The triple xml are a good option also. Try to stick with version described in the mega-thread. Older design, a bit heavier, wonky user interface, but they have around for a while and they held up. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/new-clone-3-x-xml-t-6-49-88-shipped-814616.html
It's a highly copied design. Out of the four you linked too, I'm not sure which one is the best.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

allthethings said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new here. I'm just a humble commuter with a road bike and I need a good light. The huge variety of clones and the amount of variations between them is very overwhelming and I'm a bit lost as to what to choose. You guys seem to have a grasp on the latest, *so I thought I'd just ask what you'd recommend for a dual-LED light for commuting. *
> 
> Thanks!


Since you are posting and asking about the cheaper Chinese made lamps I'd probably have to recommend the Solarstorm X2 or clones there of. The X2 uses reflectors that are more forward throwing. This is more useful ( when mounted on the bars ) on a road set-up than for mountain biking. For MTB'ing I'd prefer something with a bit more spill ( for handlebar use ).

Just keep in mind that commuters often have to ride in rain. That said I really don't know how weather resistant any of the newer Chinese clone type lamps are going to be. Can they hold up to heavy rainfall?....Hard to say. If I were going to use a clone lamp for commuting I don't think I'd do so without first doing some minor modding to make sure it could hold up to a good down-pour.

My Solarstorm X2 looks like it should be easy to make more waterproof but if modding a lamp is something you might not want to do than you might want to consider a name brand lamp with a good reputation for being "weather proof". Brand names you might think about; *DiNotte, Gloworm, Xeccon, these three I've heard good things about how well the lamps hold up to inclement weather. *

Another avenue to consider is one of the *"Amoeba" duel LED lamps. To date I've never heard anyone complain about an Amoeba lamp failing in bad weather.* This is a testament to the Builder/Seller "Scar" who builds, sells and stands behind his own product.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I feel like the Terminator when he goes into the gun shop..should I get the Uzi 9mm? How about the 12-gauge auto-loader? The 45 long slide with laser sighting sure looks good...but wait...do you have a phased plasma rifle in the 40-watt range (hey....just what you see)? So what it'll be pall? ALL.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

varider said:


> Don't expect the best batteries to come with these though, it's one of the places they cut corners first.


Rode with a friend last night who has a new solarstorm. Great little light, but only getting barely 1.5 hours on high before dying. When we got back to the trailhead we had this very discussion quoted above. Just to compare, my 3 year old Magicshine 816 had just gone orange (50%) about 15 minutes earlier.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

My rides are rarely over an hour so no real issue there and I can always just use my existing Geoman batteries.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeDrinkable (Sep 22, 2008)

I picked up the 880 clone (Kaidomain) because of the battery case. After a little thermal paste and inspection, it're pretty perfect for commuting. I did swap the batteries for some quality ones and since I only commute with it on low, it has yet to need another charge. Assuming the build they are currently offering is the same, I'd recommend it.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

arphaxhad said:


> Rode with a friend last night who has a new solarstorm. * Great little light, but only getting barely 1.5 hours on high before dying.* When we got back to the trailhead we had this very discussion quoted above. Just to compare, my 3 year old Magicshine 816 had just gone orange (50%) about 15 minutes earlier.


Can you tell us "where" the friend bought the SSX2 (?) I always like to ask this so people know which seller provides a decent battery and which provides a crap battery.

...And while on the subject, D/X sells a Yingling Duo clone that one person ( a DIY'er ) who said he measured the battery @ 4200mAh. It should provide about an two hours and 20 min of run time..est. As cheap batteries go that's not bad. Not that I'm stumping for D/X but they sent me a lamp last year to review which did have a half decent battery as well. It gave the provided quad lamp exactly 2 hours. This of course is not the best you can get by any means but for a dirt cheap battery I'd consider that decent.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

KD pack cells are about 1800mAh/~200mOhm/3V/1A discharge. I measured all 4 cells in 2 packs that arrived recently.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Cat-man-do said:


> Can you tell us "where" the friend bought the SSX2 (?) I always like to ask this so people know which seller provides a decent battery and which provides a crap battery.


He said it was "private sales" from China.

Ill see if I can get better info...


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> ...And while on the subject, D/X sells a Yingling Duo clone that one person ( a DIY'er ) who said he measured the battery @ 4200mAh. It should provide about an two hours and 20 min of run time..est. .


I was looking at that light the other day. Is that the original Yinding (Geminin Duo Clone) is it a clone-of-clone?


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

varider said:


> I was looking at that light the other day. Is that the original Yinding (Geminin Duo Clone) is it a clone-of-clone?


Looks original.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Any issues with ordering these same lights off eBay vs. the other online retailers?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> Any issues with ordering these same lights off eBay vs. the other online retailers?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I don't think there's a definitive answer to that question. Many eBay vendors ship directly from China so with that in mind I don't believe there is going to be a whole lot of difference when it comes to quality.if there is a difference it is likely reflected in the fact that the eBay vendor can more easily bail if he gets a bad reputation for selling shoddy merchandise. In such case he can easily close his account and start over using another account/vendor name. Conversely with the China website retailers they must stand behind their website and their products because they're not likely going to change their website if they get a bad reputation. My opinion, with the "Direct" China websites you have a better chance of getting a more reliable product, particularly batteries...BUT!....that depends on the company/website that you're buying from...


----------



## steelhmr (Sep 30, 2011)

BeDrinkable said:


> I picked up the 880 clone (Kaidomain) because of the battery case. After a little thermal paste and inspection, it're pretty perfect for commuting. I did swap the batteries for some quality ones and since I only commute with it on low, it has yet to need another charge. Assuming the build they are currently offering is the same, I'd recommend it.


Which one did you get (xml-u2 or xml2-u2)? The xml-u2 version was great for myself, kir & others. The xml2-u2 version appears to have suffered from some solar-stormification (lower price point, questionable to bad quality, etc.). I've seen at least two bad reviews of the newer version, which is a real shame since it previously was a very high quality light. That last $7 or so that they shaved off was not worth the nosedive in quality. Hopefully those issues have been resolved?


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

steelhmr said:


> solar-stormification


Excellent term! :lol:


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Definitely a great term regarding the quality issues with these budgetlights :crazy::ihih::arf::incazzato::yesnod::band:


----------



## BeDrinkable (Sep 22, 2008)

steelhmr said:


> Which one did you get (xml-u2 or xml2-u2)? The xml-u2 version was great for myself, kir & others. The xml2-u2 version appears to have suffered from some solar-stormification (lower price point, questionable to bad quality, etc.). I've seen at least two bad reviews of the newer version, which is a real shame since it previously was a very high quality light. That last $7 or so that they shaved off was not worth the nosedive in quality. Hopefully those issues have been resolved?


I got the xml-u2. It was a duplicate build to that shown in Kir's photos. I believe (take that with a grain of salt) that the new batch were primarily the light-head only orders. Now, of course, ordering one with the battery comes with wait-time issues, but if the light + battery is still the same as the one I received I would say it is good enough to recommend.

The solar-stormification is always an issue (and congrats on coining a useful phrase!)


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

If anyone gets the SolarStorm X2 from fasttech (I got the XML2 T6), the battery I got with it is 1130mAh (4x18650, not a typo).
Not worth getting the battery, the light itself is OK.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

*Best dual LED light now?*

Hello, first time poster here (been lurking around reading reviews for awhile). I'm a flashaholic from over at BLF (Budget Light Forum) and recognize a few posters over here.

Anyway, I (like the thread title says) am interested in what the best budget dual XM-L bike lamp is right now. I'm more of a rails-to-trails rider looking to eventually get into some double track riding. I'm looking for a light which has a very wide flood with decent throw to it (not tons of throw - any well driven XM-L should provide enough throw). I'd like a bright center with good gradual fade to the sides.

I have already ordered the Pannova battery case from DX with the intent of using my own cells, so I am looking for a light head only. I also want neutral white emitters (4C or 5B1 tints) and expect to need to swap those with almost any light I get.

I originally thought I was going to choose the SolarStorm X2, but I poured through reviews over here and see it's known for heatsinking issues and I see from beamshots that it's more of a thrower than I desire. This has led me to look at the FandyFire D99 (from DX warehouse), the KD MJ880 clone, and the Yinding from Simon on Aliexpress. (I'm familiar with Simon from over at BLF, though I've not personally dealt with him.)

I'm really liking the one from KD with it's dual switches. I also love the beamshot seen in the 2013 Budget Light Shootout thread (wow that was helpful!). What I don't like is the lack of heatsinking in the updated XM-L2 version! I'm wondering how hard this is to fix (I'm used to modding, but not sure if this is getting out of my capability). The one from Simon is tempting as I would be ok with the stock 3B tint, but i didn't care as much for the beam and it's a lot more expensive than the KD or DX one. Oh, and I'm concerned about the light being so small and susceptible to overheating, so I'd like a light with some "meat" to it.

So any thoughts? Am I missing one? I'd like to stick around $30 for a head only, but could swing higher if something is way better for just a little more money.

Thanks,
Garry


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

If you are moving there is no big issue under normal temps with solar-stormified X2, 880 clone. Problems arise if you are not moving with the lamp on high. Maybe periodical check can save you from lamp malfunction outdoors. Since SS X3 is not solar-stormified yet I would consider this also - wider hotspot and still small enough. Fandyfire D99 is not as powerfull as yinding, 880, X2 and X3.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Ah, thanks! I didn't catch on to Lightmalls selling the X3 as a head only! Now I guess I need to search and see if there is a thread devoted to the SS X3, hopefully with teardown pics. 

I expect I'm going to want to either spritz the reflectors with clear coat to get an O.P. like reflector or maybe change out reflectors for TIR's. 

Off to search again.

-Garry


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Good idea with TIRs. I would change the side reflectors only to maintain the hot spot. But I guess you need to take a look at the stock X3 pattern and decide afterwards.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm not coming up with much on searching the X3. Any links to teardown pics or a review or something? Certainly someone has this.

-Garry


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

garrybunk said:


> Hello, er/330416_1116363499.html"]Yinding from Simon on Aliexpress (I'm familiar with Simon from over at BLF, though I've not personally dealt with him.)
> 
> Thanks,
> Garry


I really like my yinding but reading the feedback there I wouldn't buy from that seller.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Found some on youtube, but not a quality ones:

Solar storm x3 bike lights - YouTube

Comparacion lamparas X2 y X3 - YouTube

SolarStorm X3 - YouTube


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for those, though I'm sure they don't do the light justice. I am willing to post teardown pics and take some measurements IF I go ahead with the purchase. Not going to purchase just yet.

-Garry


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

garrybunk said:


> Thanks for those, though I'm sure they don't do the light justice. I am willing to post teardown pics and take some measurements IF I go ahead with the purchase. Not going to purchase just yet.
> 
> -Garry


You can get a solarstorm x3 light head for around $33.


----------



## MojoRisin (Feb 20, 2014)

First post around here 

Did you buy that X3 already? I'm in need for a light as well, and it is not being easy with all this clones...

I still have one good battery pack, so my goal would be to buy something good for the bars and another one for the helmet. Only one of these must come with a battery pack.
So, I thought of buying a smaller, lighter and more spotty one for the helmet like the Yinding and a big one for the bars like the old chunky 3x XML T6, although I find it too big :x The problem is that I've seen people complaining about the Yinding now: either the new versions are too spotty, or the overall quality has dropped. So, where should I get a good one?! Really hard with these Chinese lamps...

Do you think I would be ok with this setup:

Bars: 
Black Color SolarStorm X3 3U2 4-Modes 2500-lumen 3*Cree XM-L U2 Bicycle Light Lamp Cap Only - Bicycle Lights Lamp Cap - Bicycle Light & Headlamp Worldwide Free Shipping!!!
+
Helmet: 
$51.02 YINDING 2*Cree XM-L U2 4-Mode 1800-Lumen White LED Bike Light / Headlamp - 1*battery pack (4*18650 / 4400mAh / 2S2P) / US plug at FastTech - Worldwide Free Shipping
or
http://dx.com/pt/p/yinding-yd-2xu2-...-headlamp-black-4-x-18650-243661#.UwWASUJ_srw

From previous pictures I've seen, the fasttech one is the flooder one (later versions of wallbuys one more spotty), but is it the same with DX's version? Because I think I prefer to have something spottier for the helmet...

This would be a ~85$ setup...

Sorry for the OP, but I wasn't going to create yet another topic to discuss the same thing :\ Maybe my questions would turn out helpful for others lol


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

How come most of these inexpensive lights don't come with a real bar clamp.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> How come most of these inexpensive lights don't come with a real bar clamp.


They build them that way so they can remain inexpensive. For the most part the O-ring system works fine for lamps that are small. If you don't like the O-ring set-up you can always buy an aftermarket mount.

There are comparable duel emitter lamps with a more stable mount, you just have to look around. Truthfully though if you want to buy a Chinese lamp you are better off buying one of the more popular models and then switching out the mount yourself. The ones with metal bar style clamps don't seem to be using the better emitters.

Most of the single and duel emitter lamps work fine with the O-rings. The bigger the lamp head the more the need for a better mounting system.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

MojoRisin said:


> First post around here
> 
> Did you buy that X3 already? I'm in need for a light as well, and it is not being easy with all this clones...
> 
> ...


I assume you're talking to me about the X3? I just ordered one that I stumbled onto on Ebay up for auction for $25 free shipping and no bidders! I posted about it over in this thread starting at post #28. I intend to tear it open and post photos. I don't expect to have it in my hands for a few weeks though.

Keep in mind that it's tough to go on past reviews of some of these lights because they keep changing. And you don't know where these sellers are sourcing them from, and they could change their source over time.

-Garry


----------



## MojoRisin (Feb 20, 2014)

garrybunk said:


> I assume you're talking to me about the X3? I just ordered one that I stumbled onto on Ebay up for auction for $25 free shipping and no bidders! I posted about it over in this thread starting at post #28. I intend to tear it open and post photos. I don't expect to have it in my hands for a few weeks though.
> 
> Keep in mind that it's tough to go on past reviews of some of these lights because they keep changing. And you don't know where these sellers are sourcing them from, and they could change their source over time.
> 
> -Garry


Thanks for the reply, Garry. That surely was a nice deal, hopefully it will be ok!

I took a look at that forum and found out that, as you said, the Yinding XML2 T6 3B is indeed pretty bright. I would have buy it from Aliexpress if it wasn't for the bad reviews on the bad assembly process. The bin is fine, but the construction is not... So, I might go with wallbuys: http://wallbuys.com/Product/Yinding-2-x-CREE-XM-L-U2-1800LM-4-Mode-White-LED-Bike-LightHeadlamp-Black-4x18650--10809 and will then get another cheap SS3 x3 or x2 to use it on my helmet (light head only). Does anybody have feedback on them?
All I know is that I want TIR for the bars and something more spotty with nice throw for the helmet. x2 should be fine as they are cheaper now as well...

EDIT: Wallbuys is pretty cool, since they can change the value of the item in the box. That is great, because in my Country, I would have to pay up to 15$ taxes more if the item coming out of EU has a price above 35$. Yeah, it sucks. This way, I could avoid this, which is pretty awesome. Hopefully there wont be any problem with the battery...


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

All I know is that I have the "real" Magicshine 880 that cost me $160 on Amazon. It works amazingly well and better than any of my compadres $300, 400 and 500+ lights. I left my 880 on one night (on the lowest setting) to drain the battery and that thing was still going strong TEN hours later. I didn't even know that was possible.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> How come most of these inexpensive lights don't come with a real bar clamp.


Nothing wrong with the super-simple O-ring style clamp for a small, light-weight light.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Isn't it recommended to replace the provided rubber o-ring mounts with silicone ones or something? A link would be nice.

-Garry


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

garrybunk said:


> Isn't it recommended to replace the provided rubber o-ring mounts with silicone ones or something? A link would be nice.
> 
> -Garry


A link would be great if any of you guys happen to know where to get a real clamp for one of these lights. I would rather not take my chances on a rough downhill, with the rubber setup. Lights out is never a fun situation.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Well I have seen this Hope Universal Handlebar Mount clamp linked, and there are also these "camera clamps" all over Ebay (I have two on order now).

-Garry


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

You could convert it to a go-pro type of mount also.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

garrybunk said:


> Isn't it recommended to replace the provided rubber o-ring mounts with silicone ones or something? A link would be nice.
> 
> -Garry


Good point Garry. The provided cheap ( black ) rubber O-rings are not as good as the silicone O-rings. I personally have two sets, the first ( red silicone ) came from BikerayUSA. I've been using these for at least three years without any problems. They work great and are rock tight. You can order those from BikerayUSA. The second set I have are lime green and glow in the dark after being exposed to light. These came with one of my cheap D-clones. Maybe bought from D/X (?).

A good idea if you order the O-rings is to order a couple sets and order a spare plastic O-ring mount as well. Never hurts to have some stuff on stand-by in case something gets lost or a piece of the mount breaks...and yes stuff like that does happen. Plastic usually doesn't last forever.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

That hope mount looks very nice, costs like some of the light heads


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

CrozCountry said:


> That hope mount looks very nice, costs like some of the light heads


Do you have to mod it to make it fit? Or, is it a no brainer?


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

The X2 has a bolt on the bottom to connect to the mount. I assume it just requires a hole on the mount, the right length of screw, and maybe some glue if it rotates. Didn't try it.


----------

